# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Boas!!

## RubenGomes

Preciso de ajuda para saber o nome destes dois seres aquaticos!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.



Parece-me uma Chrysiptera cyanea (donzela).

O da outra fotos parece-me um Diadema setosum. :Admirado:

----------


## roberto montabone

> Boas.
> 
> 
> 
> Parece-me uma Chrysiptera cyanea (donzela).
> 
> O da outra fotos parece-me um Diadema setosum.



A donzela tenho certeza quanto ao ouriço aqui no Brasil o pessoal chama de ouriço Panda

Sera qwue ajuda?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

O ouriço parece um _Diadema setosum_.

----------

